# Seismic Zone D1



## Bootleg (Jul 19, 2010)

Framer says no blocks required!

View attachment 1370


View attachment 1371


View attachment 1370


View attachment 1371


/monthly_2010_07/572953dcc455d_7-16-201000214.jpg.5f4a1a5425a63eeb1a144076bad6b5a1.jpg

/monthly_2010_07/572953dcc6caf_7-16-201000113.jpg.4bd55cd09a79184f43c6fe070dd9e738.jpg


----------



## Yankee (Jul 19, 2010)

How hard would it be to put some in anyway, the code is a minimum, geezzz


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 19, 2010)

Not hard at all and there is no blocking over any interior walls because they are I-joist.

20 something framer knows it all.

This same job, they left out edge blocks for shear walls and already started siding.


----------

